# NCEES 2008 question



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 13, 2014)

Thermal/Fluids Afternoon, question 533. Can someone explain where the enthalph value hd (85.8 Btu/lbm) is obtained?

Thanks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 14, 2014)

Temp is 110 F, compressed liquid. 12th edition MERM Appendix 24.D, pg A-52. Interpolate from given values in table for 100 F and 200 F. I got 84.9...close enough that I get the same answer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks! How's your prep coming along?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 14, 2014)

Lost steam when school started. The difficulties in trying to deal with kids, school, and work. I'm trying to put in more time on weekends. It doesn't help that for some reason over the past two months, I've have had more power outages than I've seen total in the last 9 years. Sitting here in the dark, again.

How about for you?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 14, 2014)

Same problems as you (power issues aside) unfortunately. I started very strong and got a bit sidetracked when the new semester started, plus family engagements and home projects. I'm still on schedule to finish the SMS for T/F and both NCEES ('01, 08) but I'll have to say goodbye to the Lindeburg practice and working the morning sessions of the other two SMS.

I hope nothing pops up between now and the exam. Putting in 8hrs each wknd and about 3 at night, which is about the max I can do at the moment. If things get dire I may take some time off from work but that's worst case.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 14, 2014)

Part of my challenge all along with this exam has been finding time to study with life going on. I know everyone goes through it. Just keep going and cover as much as you can. Ask questions when stumped.


----------



## solomonb (Sep 14, 2014)

Colleagues-- As long as you are hard at it now, my suggestion is to modify your time schedule so that you don't have to take the exam again. If you have had to take the exam more than once, make this the last time that you take it. You have about 5 weeks before the October testing period-- it may be a rough 5 weeks, however, plan on taking and passing and being done with it.

Yeah, I know, kids, work, school-- hopefully you have helpful spouses who understand the import of the challenge. Little children don't understand when Mommy/Daddy are always studying, however, hopefully, you will be able to knock it out of the park this time and not have to do it again.

Good Luck on your efforts.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks, solomonb!

Been taking a review course since last May. Whatever the outcome, this is the last time I'm taking the exam. I figure that if I can't pass after a 20 week review course, I shouldn't have a PE license.

ramnares, if you get stuck on anything else, message me. If I don't know either, maybe we can figure it out together.


----------

